# Los Angeles based POD tutor wanted



## EricBass (Apr 16, 2012)

I am a creative “idea guy” living in Los Angeles (Santa Monica specifically) with hundreds of graphic-based products already fully conceptualized but not yet graphically designed. They just need to be actualized. Yes, I already know it’s a long shot to make a lot of money at this, but I still want to take a few swings at the piñata as a side hobby just so I won’t have to wonder, “what if”. 

I don't want to deal with printing up shirts, inventory, etc. I just want to be able to quickly and easily throw ideas up on a POD site, market them cost-effectively, see if they have any mass appeal, and if any do then I'll ramp up investment behind them.



Anyway, I started to educate myself from blogs, tutorials etc, and tried putting up a site but the learning curve has just been too steep. It's just a giant pain to have to stop, research, screw up, backtrack, etc at every step of the process. I have decided that while I could, and would, eventually figure this stuff out on my own, that my time is worth more money than it would take to just hire a tutor. 



So I am looking for someone in Los Angeles who has already been there, done that, and had some degree of success at POD to tutor me one-on-one, and provide ongoing consulting support. 

Eric[USER=28884]@ps[/USER]yXtraining.com


----------

